# I Got a $40 Tip Last Night



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Because I took them through the drive-thru at Taco Bell.

See, sometimes good things happen.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

usually drive thru runs result in me being offered food

if im hungry i sometimes take em up on the offer my meal at a fastfood place > my fare lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Because I took them through the drive-thru at Taco Bell.
> 
> See, sometimes good things happen.


I got tipped $100 for waiting 20 minutes once. Never even gave a ride.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Did my first drive thru run this weekend, McDonald's. They asked if I wanted anything and literally _nothing_ on that menu looks appealing lol I wasn't hungry anyway. $4 tip on a $32 trip, lasted 21 minutes on a 3.1x or something like that. They were really nice, it was on a high surge, I guess it's okay


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I had my first drive through after 650 rides. Picked up "John" from a house of pleasure to return him to his hotel at 5 AM and the guy wanted Checkers next door. They were closed. Then we go to McD's. They were open. He orders a cheeseburger. It's 5 AM, dude. Only breakfast. Gets his biscuits. Get him back to motel. 27.5 minutes. 10.75 miles. $15.32 fare. Netted $10.98. No tip.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

JimS said:


> I had my first drive through after 650 rides. Picked up "John" from a house of pleasure to return him to his hotel at 5 AM and the guy wanted Checkers next door. They were closed. Then we go to McD's. They were open. He orders a cheeseburger. It's 5 AM, dude. Only breakfast. Gets his biscuits. Get him back to motel. 27.5 minutes. 10.75 miles. $15.32 fare. Netted $10.98. No tip.


From my experiences, nothing good ever came out of from "John, Devon, Amanda" etc


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberpa said:


> From my experiences, nothing good ever came out of from "John, Devon, Amanda" etc


Or T-Money!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Did my first drive thru run this weekend, McDonald's. They asked if I wanted anything and literally _nothing_ on that menu looks appealing lol I wasn't hungry anyway. $4 tip on a $32 trip, lasted 21 minutes on a 3.1x or something like that. They were really nice, it was on a high surge, I guess it's okay


Those are the best!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Those are the best!!


Reading this forum since October I know the status quo on drive thru runs so I was like "ehh" but it wasn't far, on a really high surge, not wasted pax etc. The gf (in their 30s) sharply told her bf "Keep that bag closed!! He's rating this ride don't you know? You are NOT eating in here" lol it was so funny cause he was the most drunk.


----------

